# gripping with the legs in canter



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I only grip bareback and usually only on the one young horse (she's technically a breaker but she's one of those "born broke" types) but I need to not do that, so does anyone have any ideas for exercises to help fix it? Stuff I can do inside at home would be awesome because I don't get to ride as much as I'd like, certainly not bareback.

I don't grip at ALL in trot and have quite a good sitting trot (and can post without stirrups), it's an issue in canter which I think comes from my own nerves, specifically regarding the fact that I'm riding a young horse bareback in a gait that easily allows her to buck.

And she does.

But her bucks are PATHETIC and I can easily ride them out, so it should really be a non-event. I did nearly come off today but I blame my leg-gripping for that, because her bucking was really nothing. I've ridden through serious bucks before, so what basically amounts to a crow-hop shouldn't be enough to unseat me.

So I think I know WHY I grip, but I know it's the wrong response to the situation I'm nervous about because it raises my centre of gravity AND because of her shape it pulls me forwards too, resulting in a much higher chance of simply slipping off over her shoulders. Unfortunately knowing what I should be doing and actually doing it seem to be two completely different things and in the moment I forget that I'm supposed to actually be a decent rider.

I do not have access to a saddle that actually fits this particular horse, and she's only 14.3 so it's not like it's even that far to fall. But last time I came off a horse, I was bucked off, and I pulled a tendon in my hip. The time before that was I think off my old eventing horse more than two years ago! And a year ago, I came off a pushbike and tore something in my right knee, so I'm very aware that if I land wrong on my right foot I could re-injure my knee and if I do, that's most likely the end of my riding career. I need to get that out of my head so I don't ride the wrong kind of defensively and cause myself to be more likely to take a tumble.

So any exercises that could help with either the physical or the mental side of this would be amazing!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Because we all love pictures.

This was my first bareback ride in well over two years, probably closer to three, and one of my first rides since hurting my knee, so my seat isn't so great. But it shows miss Hippo so here you go 

I'll see about getting some video over the weekend.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

blue eyed pony said:


> So any exercises that could help with either the physical or the mental side of this would be amazing!



Well, practice, practice, practice! The more you ride bareback, the better you will get at it. 

If you find yourself tensing up and gripped, start singing outloud. Seriously! :wink: Singing will expel air from your abdomen and almost "force" you to relax. 

Remember that keeping your calves free and not gripping will help to keep you balanced, because you can use them like a pendulum to keep you centered.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When you squeeze think of the horse as a tube of toothpaste, squeeze and the horse moves out. Hang on no lower than your knees and allow the lower leg to relax. If you constantly grip at the canter the horse will become dead to your legs.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Get a saddle.
It's fine to ride a broke horse bareback for short periods, but traininga young horse, you need to be able to keep your legs off of him, unless you wish to cue him, give steady rein signals ( by off, I don't mean literally not touching him with your legs, but just letting them hang in neutral position.
A well fitting saddle is also easier on a horse's back, not to mention, you can ride with some of your weight distributed in your stirrups, can correct a green horse better, with one leg, if he goes to spin, drift, deek out, etc, and if he wants to buck, way easier to take his head away and disengage his hips, or boot him forward , hard, with a saddle, plus it will help you stay out of his mouth more.
(Noticed you are not riding with a bit, after looking again )Sure a chunky boy!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd like to ride her with a saddle but she's not my horse, and her owner has only just bought a new saddle for her other mare. I suggested another of the same saddle with a wider gullet plate in it for Hippo because with the medium plate in, the Wintec Endurance is the ONLY saddle I've seen not slip forward on this pony, but a medium plate is far too narrow - she's at least a wide, if not extra-wide.

She's bitless at the moment because she has a wart right on the corner of her mouth. She is mouthed and is very soft, and I prefer to ride with a bit, especially on breakers, but her owner wants to avoid irritating the wart. Which I do agree with.

I'm in a saddle on the other young horse I'm riding but that saddle actually fits that horse. 

Today I was just focused on keeping a long leg regardless of the cues I was or was not giving, and that made a huge difference to my riding.

I need to get a schooling whip because Hippo is extraordinarily lazy and I need to be able to keep both hands on the reins while backing up my leg, but my legs aren't steady enough at the moment for spurs, and I don't like using spur for forward anyway.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

And I can't edit (missed the window) but I'd just like to clarify there is NO WAY I would ride any other breaker bareback. This one has had an extraordinary amount of groundwork done, and is a "born broke" type with the world's most pathetic buck.

I'll feel a lot better with a bit in her mouth. Just waiting on the wart to go away. I don't think it's the bareback itself so much as the fact that I know I have no way to haul her head up.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I got a video yesterday, so I'm posting it here for your viewing pleasure.

It shows pretty much the absolute worst this pony does. I've yet to come off her, and the closest I've come was my own fault (readjusting my seat, I adjusted too far and nearly slipped off her side)

I feel I would be much more easily able to keep her on the outside track if I had the refinement of signals a bit offers. She's not too bad about moving sideways off the leg but on a young horse that doesn't neck rein, a rope halter doesn't offer much in the way of steering.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Would you feel better in some other type of hackamore? Nice ride. Try when cueing the canter press your inside into your outside...errr 'rein' and then/simultaneously cue your canter might be hard if shes that green though..... that may set her up better. and try to cue her when the outside hind is under her- that may help a bit also.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Her owner has massive prejudice against any kind of mechanical hackamore, unfortunately. So I'm stuck in the rope halter until the wart is gone. I don't really mind, but there's no way I'd ride outside the round pen in a halter. Not on such a green pony. 

I'm impressed we haven't struck off on the wrong lead yet, honestly - I find it incredibly difficult to set her up properly, especially having to have one hand off the reins ready to flick her with the split reins if she ignores my legs. Which don't look like they're really doing anything but I promise you they are. Yay for only doing dressage for a year!


----------



## LibertySpitFire (Jun 9, 2015)

*Heres what I do...*

as for calming the horse before a ride... while tacking/brushing/getting ready I sing to him/her. It lets her know that I trust her and will take care of her. She relaxes, and I relax too. Try songs like:

-Yellow Submarine (Beetles)
-Mad World (unknown)
-The Call (Regina Spector)
-Spirits (Unknown)
-Titanium (David Guetta)

Also for griping your horse (I'm all about mental things I and my trainer are Metis) try imagining that ur merging with her. don't squeeze, just pretend you and the horse are one.

Also awesome transition from trot to canter! She has a beautiful stride and transition. ^v^


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

In the video she only bucked on the left lead. Is that always the case ? if so, it might indicate that she is 'out' somewhere, or is weaker on wichever side affects the left lead. 
Does she buck when cantering without a rider?

Sorry,but I dont have any tips for you regarding the gripping with your legs.

I did notice that several times, just as you asked for and got the canter, you had a tight grip on the reins,both in the one hand with the hand planted in her mane/neck. It looked to me like this pretty much restricted her ability to use her head for balance,,no freedom of her neck/head due to being held tight. 
Might this cause the bucking ? 

Fay


----------

